# AI's:  You may as well be studying string theory via google.



## jmorrison (Aug 24, 2010)

Doh!  Meant to type "AI's" but thats not what came out, and now cannot seem to figure out how to edit my thread title.  See carb induced stupidity below.

So I am a fairly intelligent guy.  I love to read, and when I find myself pondering the answer to one of lifes big questions, I do what any God-fearing red-blooded american would do, and I google my ass off and educate myself.

So I am (was) ordering an AI tonight to go with my cycle.  I was just gonna hop on over to CEM or Unity and order it, but thought I would confirm my ideas with some research.

After spending several hours reading about Letro/Aromasin/Adex I am now more confused than a monkey with a calculator.  I am also low-carbing right now, and that adds to my stupidity immensely.  

I understand that Letro is the strongest, Adex the weakest, and that you do not want to shut down your estrogen production completely, and that you want to run the smallest dose you can get away with.

That said, what I am really looking for here honestly is some spoonfeeding.  I am going on a 15 week cycle of Genxxl's Ten6Hundred blend, which is per ML:

200mg Test C
200mg Deca
200mg EQ

It will be a fairly high dosage at 1800mg per week.

I was planning on just getting some Adex to help control bloat, and running it throughout, but then people started telling me Aromasin.  So I look into Aromasin, and the recommended dosages are literally everywhere from 10mg x2/week, all the way to 25mg ED.  I mean I understand that everyones dosage will be a little different but FACK!?  Also, the Aromasin is twice the price of the Adex.  While I dont mind spending a little money, I dont want to drop my money on something that truly isnt neccessary.

Also, to add to the confusion of dosage protocols, the chem sites have it as liquid dosed at "300mg, 30ml"  I am going to assume (since there is no more info on it) that it is 10mg/ml.  So much conflicting information.

From what I understand, letro is way to harsh for my level, and unless you are competing, its not neccessary.

I am not particularly prone to gyno, I just want to control bloat.

What say you IMers?


----------



## unclem (Aug 25, 2010)

i like .5mg e3 days of arimidex. it helps bloat in my gut and also be taking anti prolactin inhibitors. just be careful with arimidex because youll dry out real good if u take alot. your joints and shit. good luck jmorr.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 25, 2010)

Fixed title!


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 25, 2010)

AI's are largely misunderstood in men so conflicting info is all over the place. Most studies are with women and thay have no application to males.

At 600mg weekly of testosterone you will need to dose Adex 0.5mg 3-4 times weekly, Aromasin at 25mg 3-4 times weekly and Letro 2.5mg 2-3 times weekly. Start with less days and add as needed.

Aromasin is my choice for AI's but Adex will work fine however once you stop the Adex you will have some Estro rebound.

Only labs can confirm proper AI dosing.


----------



## MDR (Aug 25, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Doh!  Meant to type "AI's" but thats not what came out, and now cannot seem to figure out how to edit my thread title.  See carb induced stupidity below.
> 
> So I am a fairly intelligent guy.  I love to read, and when I find myself pondering the answer to one of lifes big questions, I do what any God-fearing red-blooded american would do, and I google my ass off and educate myself.
> 
> ...



Heavyiron has all the answers right here, brother.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

MDR said:


> Heavyiron has all the answers right here, brother.


 if only he knew what soap was..


----------

